# Long 2310 valve adjustment



## uscgret (Aug 31, 2011)

Have a Long 2310 with 109.7 ci UTB, 2 cylinder diesel. I do not have the repair manual detailing valve adjustment procedure or clearances. Can anybody out there walk me through the process?


----------

